# assurance vol/casse bouygues/universal mobile ?



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

bonjour

j'ai finalement pris mon iphone avec un forfait bloque universal mobile

j'ai beau chercher sur le site de bouygues, je ne vois pas d'assurance proposee contre le vol ou la casse pour cet appareil avec ce forfait

est il possible de souscrire à l'assurance bouygues?

merci


----------



## tseg (14 Octobre 2009)

sur le site de Bouygues dans la partie urgence et dépannage tu as le lien vers GRAS SAVOYE l'assurance de Bouygues. Je l'ai payée pendant 10 ans avant de résilier l'an dernier à mon grand regret... car Iphone volé cet été..Cet appareil semble très convoité..un conseil prendre une assurance!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

j'ai eu pas mal de feedbacks de personnes qui ont paye cette assurance pour rien

car pour la faire appliquer, c'est la croix et la banniere

donc bon...


----------

